# Have To Login Numerous Times



## jamaica68 (Dec 15, 2016)

Does anyone else have to login numerous times?

Every time I login and try to select a forum I receive the message "you must be logged in to do that" sometimes I have to login more than once and it's annoying.  I've sent emails to "support" but I've only received a ticket number. 

ETA:
I've had to login 11 times since writing this post, the forum also automatically logs me out when I try to view threads.

Can anyone assist?


----------



## Zuleika (Dec 16, 2016)

Is your your two-step verification enabled? If it is, you need to disable it.


----------



## Akemi (Dec 16, 2016)

...


----------



## beverly (Dec 19, 2016)

Also, when you log in, click the 'remember me"  check box under your password text box in case your cookies cant handle the site properly


----------



## Dee-Licious (Dec 19, 2016)

@beverly  can we please get the default on search to be changed to "most recent" instead of relevant? TIA!


----------



## FlowerHair (Jan 14, 2017)

I have this problem too, all of a sudden.

Every time I open a thread in a new tab, I have to log in again.

ETA: problem solved!!


----------

